# Picked up Some Accelerator 30-06



## Lowjack (Nov 15, 2009)

So I went to the Gun show here Locally yesterday and picked up a few boxes of 30-06 accelerators , which I had not seen for years, I'm going to be shooting them with my Mauser 30-06, but what do you think about shooting these from a Wetherby Vanguard VGX, would you risk it ?

This is a real Wetherby US made, not Jap thing.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 16, 2009)

Risk what? Factory ammo is going to be constructed to SAAMI specs.
The plastic from the Sabot should be easy enough to clean. Fire away. I'm not sure what kind of accuracy to expect from a 55gr sabot bullet though.
BHJ


----------



## Doyle (Nov 16, 2009)

> I'm not sure what kind of accuracy to expect from a 55gr sabot bullet though.



Lousy from what I've heard.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 16, 2009)

bighonkinjeep said:


> Risk what? Factory ammo is going to be constructed to SAAMI specs.
> The plastic from the Sabot should be easy enough to clean. Fire away. I'm not sure what kind of accuracy to expect from a 55gr sabot bullet though.
> BHJ



These are 86 Grain ???
Never shot the 30-06 but the 30-30 I have and was very accurate, Long story but there are a few Arabs back in 1967 that wished they never attacked where I was during the 6 day war and that's all I had a 30-30 while all the others around me had Mauser 98s.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 17, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> These are 86 Grain ???
> Never shot the 30-06 but the 30-30 I have and was very accurate, Long story but there are a few Arabs back in 1967 that wished they never attacked where I was during the 6 day war and that's all I had a 30-30 while all the others around me had Mauser 98s.



I want to hear the rest of that story.....come on we are already all around the campfire...


----------



## garndawg (Nov 17, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> These are 86 Grain ???
> Never shot the 30-06 but the 30-30 I have and was very accurate, Long story but there are a few Arabs back in 1967 that wished they never attacked where I was during the 6 day war and that's all I had a 30-30 while all the others around me had Mauser 98s.




Lowjack,

I'd love to hear some of your stories.  I'm fascinated with what the IAF did at that time...


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 17, 2009)

garndawg said:


> Lowjack,
> 
> I'd love to hear some of your stories.  I'm fascinated with what the IAF did at that time...



You mean IDF / LOL

Well yeah I was 17-18 back then and I was in a Kibbutz (farm cooperative) Near the Egyptian Border, When We were attacked by Egyptian and Jordanian soldiers , it was the beginning of the Arab assault on Israel in 1967, everyone in the Kibbutz had being trained with 98 mousers I wasn't but There was a 336 -30-30 there and I was told to go to the shelter with the women and children because I was a foreign Exchange student and it was not my fight, Isaid heck no, My dad is USMC and he will never forgive me if I hide, so they gave the 30-30 with about 300 rounds of the .224 sabots, I climbed in top of the roof and saw a line of Helmets sticking out of the sand, these guys were buried in the sand, so I aimed for the helmet and fire, about 200 yards the helmet flu off and the guy stood up, so I let him have it, did that about 7 times, the smart ones dug deeper in the sand and didn't stand up, until the regular IDF arrived and cleaned house, we were all transported out of there in a hurry about 200 high school age kids, I kept the 30-30 all the way back to Jerusalem and then handed it to an IDF Major.
I'm not proud of That but I'm proud of the American Hunting rifle and the 30-30 sabots, and the end result of the .224 bullet was not a pretty sight.


----------



## garndawg (Nov 17, 2009)

Outstanding Lowjack!

Sounds like interesting times.  I gather the rest of your time wasn't as interesting, but wondering what it was like behind the lines afterward...


----------



## fi8shmasty (Nov 17, 2009)

Great!!!!!!!!!! I'll bet you made your Dad Proud!!!


----------



## scoggins (Nov 17, 2009)

How about if you just let me take them off of your hands and dispose of them for you because they are a safety hazzard lol


Would you be interested in selling any of them by any chance?


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 17, 2009)

scoggins said:


> How about if you just let me take them off of your hands and dispose of them for you because they are a safety hazzard lol
> 
> 
> Would you be interested in selling any of them by any chance?



No way ! but I can get 2 more boxes the seller has , at $39, I know I know the price, but he is the only one I seen having them.
Back in the late 60s and 70s they were worth about $9 a box.
Let me know I'm driving to the next gun show in Tampa.


----------



## scoggins (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks
i'll get some reloaded


they still make "sabot" 30 cal bullets and i can get brass most anywhere

But have fun with them and be aware of the fact that the plastic wrap can sometime stick to the bullet and make them whirly bird the trajectory.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Nov 18, 2009)

Lowjack,
 You are the MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 18, 2009)

scoggins said:


> thanks
> i'll get some reloaded
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky dog ! you can reload them, wish I could.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's everything you need.

sabot and seating die package $20
http://www.eabco.com/reload02.html 

Hand press kit $30
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=624416 

30-06 dies  $15
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=300268 

case trimmer and lock stud  $5
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=476992 

case length gauge  $5
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=459337 

 A good beginners load manual $15
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=484416

Add some .224 bullets of your choice powder and primers and you're ready to rock for not much more than the cost of a couple of boxes.

BHJ


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 19, 2009)

bighonkinjeep said:


> Here's everything you need.
> sabot and die package $20
> http://www.eabco.com/reload02.html
> Hand press kit $30
> ...



That's pretty good but now I need the press LOL
Got any links to a cheap one, used or new ?
I haven't reloaded in 35 Years.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 19, 2009)

Check the post again the press is the second link. $30 The hand presses will let you load anywhere from at the range to an apartment where space is at a premium. I listed everything you need. The lee dies already come with the shell holder. I spread out the components in the original post a little to make it easier to read.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 19, 2009)

Geeez I missed that, LOL


----------

